

Android 2.0 First Look: Fresh Face, Sick Speed - kloncks
http://gizmodo.com/5383485/android-20-first-look-fresh-face-sick-speed

======
there
what a content-less article. they just reposted screenshots from bgr and
didn't even do any of their own testing.

~~~
haseman
Agreed. No new information. Same screenshots I've seen on 5 or 6 other mobile
blogs. Useless 'me too' article

~~~
kloncks
Sorry for posting it then guys. I honestly haven't seen these screenshots
before, that's why I posted :)

